# building a 3 point counter weight



## deerseeker001 (Aug 11, 2010)

has anyone build one of these and how did you go about it thanks


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

This is what I built from things I had laying around; frame form a 3-pt boom (the rest of the boom went into a 5' loader boom), two pieces of RR rail, two 100# suitcase wts. & a couple of old concrete weights. Boom pipe is poured full of lead, total weight around 575#. ~~ grnspot110


----------



## deerseeker001 (Aug 11, 2010)

thanks for your help you did a good job


----------

